# "JSP" teal bottle....?



## FlouiseA27 (Jul 28, 2008)

I recently found a gorgeous dark teal bottle with the initials "JSP" on it. I bought it because of it's beautiful and uncommon color, but the lady at the shop said that this bottle was probably worth much more than the dealer was asking for it. I can't remember exactly what she said the initials stood for... I want to say either Price or Pierre? I haven't been able to get any information on it; when I search for it on the internet I keep getting the Sarah Jessica Parker 'Covet' perfume lol. 

 So what does everybody think? I have a feeling it's an expensive bottle, but if it's not it's ok... I wouldn't regret buying it because I love it so much! Thanks for your input.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 28, 2008)

I have the same bottle in the same color.  It is a sauce bottle and is fairly common.  Worth probably 5 bucks.


----------



## woody (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is one with a label.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-55735/mpage-1/key-jsp/tm.htm#55824 

  Search for Joseph S. Pedersen on the forum for more info.


----------



## glass man (Jul 28, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM! I have seen a couple of these lately on ebites . I didn't pay a lot of attention to them, so I don't know what the initials stand for. It seems they didn't go for a lot of money. The color is great ,but since there is not a lot of embossing ,it makes the bottle somewhat inexpensive. I will look around and see if I can find out more for you or someone else will know something.


----------



## glass man (Jul 28, 2008)

DANG ! I am slow! There is a different green colored one on ebites right now.SAYS "EMERALD " green ,looks like grass green to me. OH WELL!


----------



## FlouiseA27 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow... I guess I was waaaaay off! Not as rare/expensive as I thought. But oh well, like I said; I love the color! I paid $10 for the damn thing haha. Thanks everyone.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 28, 2008)

I see them sell anywhere from $5-20.  They come in a range of colors. The product was a malt extract.


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 28, 2008)

Heres one I dug last year its a little darker - https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-97836/mpage-8/key-2007/tm.htm

 Digger Ry


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 28, 2008)

Does anyone have Michael Polaks book volume # 4?  This may be where the antique dealer got the idea this was a valuable bottle.  A picture of the "JPS" monogram bottle is on page 150, MISPELLED BY MR POLAK "UPS" the picture clearly shows "JPS".  He has a value on it of 200 to 300 dollars!!!! Picture is on 150, description is on 155.  Descriptions says "Prussion ble, 9 1/8", smooth base, applied double collar top, American, 1855-1900, (extremely rare).  

 1st off, what is "prussion blue", I have not heard that color before in describing bottles.  Extremely rare?  Looks just like mine and the one that "beautiful" FlouiseA27 posted at the beginning of this thread.  (sorry Fairlee, no offense, pretty name too by the way, good thing my wife doesn't see this forum)  

 Any comments on Polaks listing for this bottle?


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 28, 2008)

Fairlee, now I understand your excitement, I just saw your first post in the bottle books thread.  You have this same book.  Yep, if you go by that book then you got yourself a really good deal.  Unfortunetly though, Mr. Polak is way off on that one, unless the "Prussion Blue" is some rare color that I've never heard of.  I'm thinking it's the teal that this one is being described as (I'm not sure what teal is either).  Even an unusual color probably wouldn't make a common bottle worth 5 to 10 dollars worth 200-300.  Still, nice color bottle, I really like mine, and I think you did get a good deal on yours.  Especially if your happy with it, that makes it worth that much more.

 I am looking forward to seeing more of your collection.  Please post when you can.


----------



## FlouiseA27 (Jul 28, 2008)

This is what I mean about Polak! I just looked at page 150 and 155 and I laughed... where does this guy get his info?! UPS? Cracks me up. Thanks for your replies, and the compliment.


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 28, 2008)

I found this online at http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/august2002/august_2002_questions_ask_digger.htm

 "thanks Digger"

These are very pretty bottles.  For many years, I wondered myself what they contained.  Here is an 1890 ad which gives the details.  According to the ad, the product was first put on the market in this country in 1866 and sold as Hoff's Malt Extract by one Leopold Hoff.  In 1868 the business was "transferred" to Joseph S. Pedersen, hence the JSP monogram.  Apparently the next year the product became property of Tarrant & Company.  Digger


----------



## logueb (Jul 30, 2008)

From reading the label, I picked up a clue as to where Polak got his "prussion blue".  Apparently the stuff was originally made in Hamburg, Germany, which used to be called Prussia.  And, there is a color called Prussian Blue according to the web. So I guess that Polak misspelled that also.  Anyway, love the bottle and the color , whatever it is.  I always like those fancy monograms.


----------

